# eBay Shops



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a go to miniature wargaming eBay shop that they use regularly and feel we should mention?

I'm aiming to find a big list of eBay shops for the benefit of our upcoming trading area improvements.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi, Well for one the Kromlech.eu stuff is all through its ebay shop. I'll have a root today and find which other shops that I grabbed stuff from.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

These are the guys I have bought off recently.

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Bitz-Galaxy?_rdc=1

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Discount-Warhammer-Fantasy-and-40K?_rdc=1

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/bitspudlo_com/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Hoard-O-Bits?_rdc=1

http://stores.ebay.com.au/the-kr-multicase-shop?_rdc=1


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I also use hoard o bitz and discount wargaming. word of advice on hoard o bits. i have seen the auctions that hoard runs go higher then hoard sells them in direct sales.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The three eBay stores I use _(and what for)_ are;

TheTrollTrader _(WarMachine)_

bmf-bits _(40k)_

the-bitz-store _(40k)_


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Abaddon's Warchest:
http://stores.ebay.com/Abaddons-Warchest?_rdc=1


West Coast Comics and Collectibles:
http://stores.ebay.com/West-Coast-Comics-and-Collectibles?_rdc=1

Discount-Warhammer-Fantasy-and-40K:
http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Warhammer-Fantasy-and-40K?_rdc=1

Hoard O Bits:
http://stores.ebay.com/Hoard-O-Bits?_rdc=1

These are the guys that most of my 40k stuff have come from. I rarely bid on items, I use Buy It Now. These guys tend to have the better deals for this kind of thing, I also tend to buy full kits more than bits. There might be a few items up for bid for cheaper from random ppl but these guys have not done me wrong and ship quickly so they are the guys I look to first when buying.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The trolltrader as mentioned is great for certain things - especially green stuff for a fraction of the price of GW's

Wargames Tournaments - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/wargamestournaments
I got a bunch of cheap resin bases from them that are really good quality

Tiny Worlds - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/tinyworldswargaming
Random bits and pieces - paints, brushes, scenery etc

Miniature Empire - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/miniatureempire
Great for Reaper mini's, cheap and acceptable EU shipping charges

Back 2 Base-ix - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/backtobaseix
Best place I've found for magnets - cheap and free world wide delivery really excellent service and got my last order in 6 days which is fairly awesome considering the distance 

I don't really use any shops specifically for GW mini's mostly I use various discount stores although lately I've been buying from the local shop here in Gdynia because when you factor in exchange rate and postage costs the shop here is actually cheaper (and they offer about 15% off retail in store  ) But for anything else hobby related I tend to use those stores or just random sellers.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Blackdagger Games is really good.
http://stores.ebay.com/Blackdagger-Games?_trksid=p2047675.l2563#sf


i also use Hords and others that are already mentioned but it is funny to see Hordes auctions go for hire than what they sell it direct for. Always good to check before bidding.


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Discount Games is easily the best shop I've been to so far. The guy has free shipping, good prices and is willing to make a lot of switches in his bundles.


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys, try miniaturesofthemillennia40k.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I used the bitz store to get some bits for a Baneblade I got on eBay that needed some bits
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/the-bitz-store&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID&_trksid=p3984.m1543.l2533

I got 20 shoulder pads for my bikes from Ugly Ogre 
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/ugly_ogre&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID&_trksid=p3984.m1543.l2533


----------

